# stock handlebar width



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

Does anyone know what the stock width of the bars is on a '13 54CM CAAD 
10-5


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

42cm.


----------



## stillconcept.com (Jul 14, 2012)

How about on a 58CM Supersix 5 2012?


----------



## centaur172 (Aug 17, 2011)

stillconcept.com said:


> How about on a 58CM Supersix 5 2012?


Forty-Four


----------



## Ruby13 (Aug 11, 2011)

On my 2011 Synapse the stock bar was 43cm (as measured by my lbs) which I replaced with a 44 carbon.


----------

